# 270 130gr Accubond



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am loading some Nosler 130 grain Accubond bullets for my 270. I only have W760 powder or H380. Which of these powders would be better and what should I use for a starting point for each of them? Is there a powder that I should be looking to buy for these loads? Thanks in advance.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most of the major powder manufacturers have data on their sites.

You should also invest in a reloading manual or two.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am using W760 in mine. I get awesome groups with 53.0 gr and the Swift Scirrocco.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had the best luck with IMR powders but am starting to use Ramshot with mixed luck. I owuld also suggest using a barnes bullet instead of accubond. I used strictly accubond since they came out but this year used a barnes and it was ten times better performance wise as it did not fragment at all. IMO


----------



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

49 gr of the 760 is what ended up being the most accurate for me. It had a great group. Anything over 49 didn't have that great of results. Which IMR powders did you have the best luck with?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I use 3031 and 4064 most often but a couple guns I use 4350, also the cheapest reloading manuals I have found are the ones for each specific caliber. Cabelas has them for around ten bucks, the cool thing is they have most of the data for almost all the bullet and powder manufactures


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My 270 Winchester 130 grain load is either an Accubond or Ballistic Tip, 59.0 grains of H4831 Short Cut, and a CCI 250 primer, cartridge OAL is 3.280". From my 24" barrelled Remington 700LH this load chronographs 3045FPS and groups MOA or better...

However, my favorite 270 load and the one I've used the last several years is a 140 grain Ballistic Tip, 58.0 grains of H4831SC, and a CCI 250 primer. It's only 100 FPS slower but is every bit as accurate, retains velocity better at longer ranges, and more importantly bucks the wind better...


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Wyomingpredator said:


> I have had the best luck with IMR powders but am starting to use Ramshot with mixed luck. I owuld also suggest using a barnes bullet instead of accubond. I used strictly accubond since they came out but this year used a barnes and it was ten times better performance wise as it did not fragment at all. IMO


are the animals you shot with the accubonds dead?
this bullet is an emphatic killer in every case I have used it.the bullet is designed to partially fragment the tip and then stop mushrooming for more tissue destruction.in every case they out-penetrated partitions.
the only barnes tsx I have used was in my 375 Weatherby Mag,and it broke all the petals off and did not exit.the 260 gr accubonds always come out,no matter how close or far they hit at.
Just my own observations.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------

